# BBQ Sauce



## tnelson42345 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm about to smoke pulled pork for the first time and would like try my own sauce. I've read a hundred different recipes, but I was wondering what is the basics for most sauces? Some seem to vinegar bases, tomato based, steak sauce??? I'd like to understand the core ingredients so I can play with the flavors, hopefully this makes some sense...


----------



## richtee (Feb 1, 2008)

I would not use a bbq sauce... or at least serve it on the side. Use SoFlaqer's finishing sauce
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=3454#poststop


----------



## tnelson42345 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you! I guess I didn't really know the difference! I just always referred to it as BBQ sauce.


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tony,

There are about a gazillion different types of bbq sauce, but for a basic tomato based sauce start with plain old ketchup, brown sugar, molasses or honey and cayenne pepper. From there you can add any and all spices and flavors that suit your own taste. 

If you want a sure fire hit...I highly recommend that you try Jeff's recipe. It is excellent and he's already done the homework! Give it a shot and I promise you it will be well worth it!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## smokin for life (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree with Rich, don't put any BBQ sauce on it. On the side. But I also would recomend the finishing sauce. It makes a world of difference.


----------



## majorlee69 (Feb 1, 2008)

I second that Brian, Jeffs sauce is where I started. Well worth the money!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 1, 2008)

Rich's advice is good!!! SoFLAQuers finishing sauce is really good.... i use Jeff's BBQ sauce or mine on the sammich... sometimes....


----------



## glued2it (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't use sauce or vinegar sauce. I don't like vinegar.

I eat it strait out of the pan or make nachos or something.

pork fat is my sauce!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 2, 2008)

What Richtee said.


----------



## capt dan (Feb 2, 2008)

well I don't give up recipes very often, well maybe never, but ya got me on a good night. Wings win again!

This is the sauce I use for all my pulled pork. I can' beleive I am this weak!

1 cup water
1 cup ketchup
1 cup cider vinegar
3 TBS granulated sugar
1 teasp. worchestershire sauc
1 teasp. kosher salt
1/2 teasp. dry mustard
1/2 teasp. ground ceyenne pepper
1/4 teasp. black pepper
1/4 teasp. chineese hot sauce/Sriacha
dash of tobasco

mix all ingredients in a saucepan and bring to a boil,simmer for 20-30 minutes, stirring repeatedly.

Note: the sriacha is some hot stuff, oriental hot sauce, so be carefull with how much ya put in!


Sofla's finishing sauce is a must, but when ya wanna put it on a bun, or run it through a dipping sauce, this is the one.


----------



## glued2it (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll have to try that one. maybe I will like it better.


----------

